

ReelSurfer beefs up discovery + clipping tools, success among brands/publishers - cyang08
http://pandodaily.com/2013/04/12/reelsurfer-beefs-up-its-discovery-and-video-clipping-tools-finds-surprising-success-among-brands-and-publishers/

======
cyang08
Hi guys, co-founder of ReelSurfer here. Would love to hear your feedback on
our new design and tools!

I'm especially excited that you can clip ESPN now (among a ton of other
providers). For example, ever wanted to know what Dennis Rodman thinks
about... Kim Jong Un? Well now you can!
<http://reelsurfer.com/watch/share/29794>

------
priyadarshy
imgur for videos? you get satisfaction in just a few seconds unlike every
youtube link ever. wish people would send me reel surfer clips instead of nine
minute youtube videos...

